# Sanlida Crossbow 2010 preview



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

I can't scroll down to see the rest of your crossbows


----------



## AM OUTDOORS (Aug 6, 2007)

Will you be at the ATA show?


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

Not to start trouble. This bow looks like a DIRECT copy of the Excalibur crossbows made in Canada. I am wondering how you can improve on the recurve style crossbow they have perfected. Cost will be the only factor I can see, as to buying a Chinese made version of a bow that is made in Notrh America. Kathy and Bill are great people and it looks like another good company will lose sales to the Far East company with lower Labor cost.


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

I agree 100% 
I thought there was a crossbow section?


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*nice looking crossbow*

Nice Looking crossbow...The new Camo makes for a very nice Looking crossbow..They need to come with a scope mount as standard equipment..90% of crossbow shooters use a scope and the IBO allows scopes this year..

Yes they will be at the ATA show..
These are real nice crossbows....Great triggers...resonably priced..


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Do you not feel any guilt at all in directly copying the design of another company and essentialy stealing all their research and design efforts? 

By the way, your quiver is mounted incorrectly in the picture.


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

i wonder if these guys make them for excalibur

china makes everything

now, it's certainly not a direct copy, so i take that back

ya'll need to quit freakin on this dude, some of the crossbows they make are quite good looking


p.s.

they've got a cross bow that shoots steel balls or THREE arrows at a time, thats freakin cool


----------



## tdroutdoors (Jun 2, 2009)

*Thanks*

Dear Friends,

Thanks for your opinions. 

We will be in ATA show and SHOT show. The booth number is 909 in ATA and 2029 in SHOT.

Paul, I think I could send you a picture if you need. Thanks for your interest too.

Michael
Sanlida Recreation Equipment Co., Ltd.
www.ChinaCrossbow.com


----------

